# 2 beef tallow, 1 olive pomace oil, 1 coconut oil, 5% castor



## 211tallowolivecoconut (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm new to this, but I've done some research.  

50% beef tallow
25% olive pomace oil
20% coconut oil
5% castor oil

It seems inexpensive, follows the rules of soapmaking I've read, and even the soap calculators say its attributes fall in the ideal ranges for soap.

Is it just an obvious combination?  Can it be beat?  Too much soap scum?  Bad for hair?  What's up!

I looked on the recipe page, but all the recipes are named after things other than their complete composition.  I shall call this combination 211 tallow olive coconut with 5% castor!

"It is as good as any other" is a valid reply.  It is possible that there are many equally good combinations of ingredients.  This just strikes me as simple... inexpensive... functional...

Thank you for your attention!


----------



## tespring (Jul 15, 2010)

I do the same basic recipe but use lard, soy bean oil, coconut, and castor but work it out to where the INS is around 156-160.  Sometimes I put butter in it instead of the soy bean oil.  One day I was goofing around and decided to try a soap with everything you could find on a farm like soy bean oil, corn oil, beef tallow, lard, butter, milk in the recipe from goats and cows. I thought I would name it Indiana Farm Soap.  lol


----------



## Woodi (Jul 16, 2010)

Some customers don't like animal fats in their soap, so you'll need to know your customer base.

I prefer 50% olive and only 20%AF for my meat-based soaps. (of course I don't call them that, hehe, not in front of anyone, just to myself).

I also prefer lard to beef tallow. 

I like palm oil instead of AF when I can get it....just like the sound of "all-veggie soaps".


----------



## BakingNana (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: 2 beef tallow, 1 olive pomace oil, 1 coconut oil, 5% cas*



			
				211tallowolivecoconut said:
			
		

> I'm new to this, but I've done some research.
> 
> 50% beef tallow
> 25% olive pomace oil
> ...



That's pretty much the recipe I use for our household soap and we love it.  Silky, rich lather, nice and hard in the soap dish.  My 90-year-old father loves it and he has really delicate skin.  I use it for household cleaning, too, with a pine FO added.  I think you'll be happy with that recipe.  I haven't sold it, but I might put it out there one of these days to see if anyone's interested.  I gather there is a market for people who like anything that smacks of "the olden days."  I know I do!


----------

